# Big Boy restoration update



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Totally amazing to me. I didn't realize how complex the Big Boy was and is. The old timers who worked and ran these machines were truly impressive!


----------



## Larry Sr.

*Totally amazing to me.*
Thanks for the post.

I agree 100% on that.
I hope I get to at least see a video of it back on the track when finished. 
Have to give UP a heck of a pat on the back for the tremendous amount of effort to even try to do this.:thumbsup:

I have a O gauge Lionel Lionmaster 4011 Big Boy, a Railking MTH One Gauge UP 4004 Big Boy with the coal tender.

Currently on pre order a Railking One Gauge Big boy 4014 with the oil tender.

That's is what this refurbish one is suppose to be. Looking forward to getting that one hopefully soon.

If your a train nut ya just got to have one

Larry


----------



## Larry Sr.

A few pictures of the one I seen at the St.Louis Museum.

That's my brother in law who is a commercial pilot
and fly's the BIG air plains. Even he was impressed with the inside of the Big Boy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was just running my Vision Line Big Boy last night at the club, nice to get it out and stretch it's legs. It was pulling 80 coal hoppers, didn't break a sweat.


----------



## mopac

Yes, the big boys are amazing. Larry, I have been in the cab of 4006. I live 3 or 4
miles from the transport museum where 4006 is on display. You can't have too many
model trains of big boys. I have 3 in HO. 4005 ( the only big boy involved in a wreck,
fireman and engineer killed), 4007, and 4014. Thanks for showing the video Broke.
Can't wait to see 4014 running.


I have seen challenger 3985 running. Big boy 4014 will be 10 feet longer. Huge.


----------



## Fire21

Here's an article from last March that I found today:

https://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/steam-update-03-22-2018.htm


----------



## Fire21

*4014 August update*

She's coming along. Seems like a lot to get done by next May!!

https://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/steam-update-08-29-2018.htm


----------



## MichaelE

mopac said:


> Yes, the big boys are amazing. Larry, I have been in the cab of 4006. I live 3 or 4
> miles from the transport museum where 4006 is on display. You can't have too many
> model trains of big boys. I have 3 in HO. 4005 ( the only big boy involved in a wreck,
> fireman and engineer killed), 4007, and 4014. Thanks for showing the video Broke.
> Can't wait to see 4014 running.
> 
> 
> I have seen challenger 3985 running. Big boy 4014 will be 10 feet longer. Huge.



I haven't been over there since Jr. High, but it seems that I was on several field trips up to that time and enjoyed every one of them.

Can anyone explain what all of those valves are for and what they do, or post a link to a diagram explaining it?

That locomotive is as long as a Boeing 727-100 series.


----------



## santafe158

MichaelE said:


> Can anyone explain what all of those valves are for and what they do, or post a link to a diagram explaining it?


While this doesn't show a Big Boy specifically, the basic functions are the same in just about all steam locomotives of the era.


----------



## MichaelE

That looks a lot more complicated than a 727 cockpit.

Thanks for the photo!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

And it doesn't even fly!


----------



## D&J Railroad

Seems like it's taking longer to rebuild it than it took to design and manufacture it.


----------



## MichaelE

They might have to be fabricating parts if off-the-shelf can't be found or won't work. Parts fabrication for restoration of WWII birds and other obsolete aircraft has to be done often.


----------



## santafe158

D&J Railroad said:


> Seems like it's taking longer to rebuild it than it took to design and manufacture it.


Most steam locomotive restorations are like that. A Baldwin 4-4-0 I work on took between 6 and 8 years to restore to operation when it took a matter of about 6 weeks to build originally. You never know what condition parts are going to be in until you dig into the disassembly process. Sometimes things are better than you'd expect, sometimes they are much worse. There isn't a locomotive manufacturer to call when parts are needed in this modern world either. You either have to repair the part that is worn out, or make it new from scratch. etc....

With the scope of their restoration, they should have what will essentially be a brand new locomotive when it's finished. A much better situation than rushing the restoration and having to go back and disassemble major components after a few months to do the work that should have been done in the first place.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

some believe the 4014 will never see the rails.

but in other news;
https://www.wyomingnews.com/news/lo...cle_0ee4c084-d8e6-11e8-8973-0f041585c9c8.html


----------



## ebtnut

Rebuilding a steam engine is a major job with a lot of unknowns. Ex-C&O No. 1309, a 2-6-6-2 being rebuilt for the Western Maryland Scenic Ry. is a year behind schedule and has cost more than twice the original estimate. They finally had an initial boiler steam-up a few weeks ago but boiler has yet to be mated to the frame.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

oct 2018 up date

go here and watch






_Mod edit: fixed video link_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's insane, what an interesting close up look at just a part of this monster.


----------



## Fire21

Totally blows me away how much Ed knows about those machines! It is truly a labor of love for those guys! Thanks for the video.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd be willing to bet that he's working from some "crib notes" as he talks it through.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

anyone see the post on the other forum?

probably get deleted soon.

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic...front-engine-walk-along-with-working-drawings


Chuck Sartor posted:


Ed does do quality work, should last 'forever' when the work is done. My personal opinion is that while Ed will not accept anything other than perfect, don't think it is going to make May 2019. Still a lot of work to go even before test firing.

rich posted
Ed doesn’t “do” any of this work. He takes the credit and spends all the money, but he doesn’t do much of the work. He’s just the “manager” and the face of the UP steam program. The people who actually do the work don’t get any recognition.

Just more of the same old crap out of Cheyenne...



Kelly Anderson posted
How much of the dirty work did you do on #765 Rich?

Strasburg Rail Road Mechanical Dept.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

new update link posted

https://www.railroadinginamerica.co...uests-ptc-waivers-for-three-steam-locomotives


----------



## Scrapiron Scher

I have reservations for Ogden in May but I am very anxious to know what the route of the Big Boy is likely to be so I can get some video of #4014 running. I understand that there is a long way to go before there is a final decision on whether it will actually be there in May. I am hopeful that the UP, after pouring huge resources into this project, will leave no valve unturned to get #4014 there for the celebration. It would not make much sense otherwise.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

Union Pacific has started a facebook page and they state all updates will be posted there.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

there is an update on the UP facebook page from toy man television that states the bigboy is basically finished. UP will decide when pictures can be released. of course if anyone lives in the area and can get spy photos that would be cool.


----------



## Fire21

*January 2019 update*

https://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/steam-update-1-29-2019.htm


----------



## Don F

Very interesting, and exciting. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

even with the bigboy so close to being completed rich Melvin and hot water still have nothing nice to say about it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

So what? Who cares what they think? Why the obsession with them? I can't wait to see that behemoth on the rails and pulling a long train again.


----------



## Fire21

Who or what are rich Melvin and hot water?


----------



## wvgca

thanks for the update !


----------



## mopac

I don't know why but many people thought this project would never happen.
Looks like it is a go. Can't wait to see it come to St Louis some day. It will.
844 and 3985 have been here a few times. Thanks for update.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Given the fact that UP was obviously putting real resources and money behind the project, I can't imagine why people thought it wasn't going to happen. I had some reservations about it making the May 2019 timeframe, but I fully expected them to complete it.

Now, stuff like the PRR T1-Duplex project, that one I have doubts it will every happen, at least in my lifetime.


----------



## ebtnut

In a somewhat related note, C&O No. 1309, a 2-6-6-2 is close to being ready to go as well on the Western Maryland Scenic RR. A recent announcement says the loco will make its formal debut on July 4 of this year. The loco was the last steamer built by Baldwin for a U.S. carrier in 1949. I can hope and try to plan to see the Big Boy sometime. The C&O loco is only 2 hours drive from here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, I'd like to see the C&O as well, and it's a whole lot closer to me as well!


----------



## Fire21

Wouldn't it be nice if these railroads that are restoring locos could reach agreements to run on each other's tracks so everyone in North America would have a chance to see all of them!!


----------



## bigdodgetrain

union pacific reports the boiler is being filled with 8000 gallons of water to begin hydrostatic testing.

two new videos on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/UPSteamClub/


----------



## bigdodgetrain

toward the end Ed Dickens said to share this from facebook.

from Ed Dickens Hello Friends,

Thank you for the patience and understanding as we work through the many very important details involving the release of the “schedule”. As we plan the operations for this monumental year, we continue to evaluate all network impacts such as track, bridge, yard and other crucial maintenance projects to ensure that we do not have any conflicts that we can’t easy manage with a 605 ton Big Boy. With this massive network, there is always work occurring somewhere on the system, in many cases there are large system gangs roving about doing very important maintenance work whether it’s replacing ties, rail, undercutting, crossing panels, bridge approach work, ballast.....it’s a monumental task..you name it..it is happening at any given time on the Union Pacific. When we officially release the “schedule” it must be something that we will be able to execute flawlessly. We are honored to have the support that we do that touches all departments. Our planning over the years has only improved as our “on time” steam locomotive performance is something that we take personally so that we can meet that expectation that was established when we released the schedule. The solid plan also keeps changes to an absolute minimum to reduce the impacts it will have for not only your planning but also planning that affects our network. It’s very important to bear in mind that the primary purpose of the heritage steam operation is for public relations. The primary focus and existence for that well-kept “steel freeway” that we are very fortunate to operate steam in 2019 on is to provide excellent customer service. 

Thank you for reading this message, please share it with your friends and family…

Thank you for your patience and understanding as we plan this monumental travel year for UP Steam.

Sincerely,

Ed and crew


----------



## Scrapiron Scher

Just waiting for the schedule. My wife and I will be in Ogden from May 9-11 and I am hoping to get some video of the Beast in motion. I am anticipating an absolute circus so, we're going with the understanding that it will be a "Fly by the seat of our pants" moment.


----------



## Fire21

Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 2 - Feb. 6, 2019 

Big news from Cheyenne: Union Pacific's steam locomotive No. 4014, the Big Boy, passed its hydrostatic tests.

Passing the hydro test is an important milestone in the 4014's reconstruction. Check out this video 



where UP Steam Team's Ed Dickens talks about the process for testing the boiler to ensure it can take the enormous steam pressure needed to operate the locomotive.

In a second video, a hydro pump unit maintains the Maximum Allowable Working Pressure (MAWP) of 300 PSI within the 4014's boiler, per regulation, while members of the UP Steam Team hammer test bolts. The hydro test requires the boiler be subjected to a pressure 25 percent above the MAWP – further taking the pressure up to 375 PSI. Watch here. 




The next step in the inspection process is steam testing and continued reassembly. "We have confirmed that the pressure vessel is solid, now we will generate that pressure in the form of 300 PSI steam pressure," Dickens said. After the steam testing is finished, the Steam Team will complete the final pieces of the Big Boy so they can fire her up!


----------



## Dennis461

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cool, I'd like to see the C&O as well, and it's a whole lot closer to me as well!


Close to me as well.
I'm going for a TRAIN RIDE!
https://westernmarylandscenicrailroad.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fire21

*4014 update Mar 13, 2019*

Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 4 - Mar. 13, 2019

Here's the news you've been waiting for!

The commemorative tour schedule for the Big Boy No. 4014 and Living Legend No. 844 are now online at https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm.

The iconic steam locomotives will join together in a public display for the first time May 9 in Ogden, Utah, during Union Pacific's celebratory event marking the transcontinental railroad's 150th anniversary. The festivities include recreating the iconic photo taken May 10, 1869, when the last spike was tapped into place at Promontory Summit, creating America's first transcontinental railroad. Union Pacific no longer has tracks near Promontory Summit. They were removed to support the scrap metal projects during World War II.

No. 844 will leave Cheyenne, Wyoming, April 27. It will make several brief whistle-stops in communities along its route, arriving in Ogden on April 28. The Living Legend will be on display at Ogden Union Station through May 11.

No. 4014 will leave Cheyenne May 4 following a 9:30 a.m. MT christening ceremony at the historic Cheyenne Depot and arrive in Ogden for the May 9 celebratory event at Ogden Union Station. The Big Boy also will make several whistle-stops in communities along its route.

A comprehensive schedule for the April – May tour, including additional locations, display times and No. 844 and No. 4014 GPS location tracking information is available at http://upsteam.com. Due to the dynamic nature of these operations, running times and scheduled stops are subject to change.

The 150th anniversary celebration will continue throughout the year with No. 4014 visiting many states across the Union Pacific system. A tentative schedule with tour locations and dates will be published in the near future.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

Fire21 said:


> Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 4 - Mar. 13, 2019
> 
> Here's the news you've been waiting for!
> 
> The commemorative tour schedule for the Big Boy No. 4014 and Living Legend No. 844 are now online at https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm.
> 
> The iconic steam locomotives will join together in a public display for the first time May 9 in Ogden, Utah, during Union Pacific's celebratory event marking the transcontinental railroad's 150th anniversary. The festivities include recreating the iconic photo taken May 10, 1869, when the last spike was tapped into place at Promontory Summit, creating America's first transcontinental railroad. Union Pacific no longer has tracks near Promontory Summit. They were removed to support the scrap metal projects during World War II.
> 
> No. 844 will leave Cheyenne, Wyoming, April 27. It will make several brief whistle-stops in communities along its route, arriving in Ogden on April 28. The Living Legend will be on display at Ogden Union Station through May 11.
> 
> No. 4014 will leave Cheyenne May 4 following a 9:30 a.m. MT christening ceremony at the historic Cheyenne Depot and arrive in Ogden for the May 9 celebratory event at Ogden Union Station. The Big Boy also will make several whistle-stops in communities along its route.
> 
> A comprehensive schedule for the April – May tour, including additional locations, display times and No. 844 and No. 4014 GPS location tracking information is available at http://upsteam.com. Due to the dynamic nature of these operations, running times and scheduled stops are subject to change.
> 
> The 150th anniversary celebration will continue throughout the year with No. 4014 visiting many states across the Union Pacific system. A tentative schedule with tour locations and dates will be published in the near future.




works perfect for me!!:appl:


----------



## bigdodgetrain

good thing we do not have the naysayers here.


----------



## Guest

I would love to see both of those locos in real life along with the Allegheny 1601 at the Henry Ford Museum. It will be one hell of a site to see them together running the rails.One day maybe I will. I would also love to serve up a platter of crow to the two very negative individuals who have burrs in their bonnets for whatever reasons. Dig in Boys!!!

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I want to see the BB running before I cash in, that will be an impressive sight!


----------



## CV-62

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I want to see the BB running before I cash in, that will be an impressive sight!


Yep. I can relate to that, sir.


----------



## Bwells

The shame is that they will both have diesels attached. What a pity.


----------



## Fire21

*UP Steam Club Update 4/10/19*

*Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 5 - Apr. 10, 2019*

From the UP Steam Team: We've been working hard out here making good progress. For the first time in 60 years a UP 4000 class locomotive has fire in its firebox in Cheyenne...an oil fire.

A fire was successfully lit April 9 in the firebox of the UP 4014, the crew is excited to undergo additional testing of the modified "oil conversion" for the Big Boy 4014.

*Details Announced about May 9 Celebration*

Union Pacific will host a celebration marking the 150th anniversary of the transcontinental railroad's completion Thursday, May 9, at 10:30 a.m. MDT. The ceremony will be held at Ogden Union Station a day ahead of Utah's celebration at Promontory Summit where the Golden Spike was originally tapped into place.

The May 9 ceremony will feature Living Legend No. 844 and Big Boy No. 4014. The two will meet, recreating the historic image taken at Promontory Summit on May 10, 1869.

Following the steam meet, Union Pacific Chairman, President and CEO Lance Fritz and Utah Gov. Gary Herbert will be joined by Margaret Yee and Sandy Dodge to tap a ceremonial spike. Yee's ancestors were among thousands of Chinese immigrants who forged the transcontinental railroad for Central Pacific. Dodge is a descendent of Gen. Grenville Dodge, Civil War veteran and Union Pacific's chief engineer during construction.


*May 9 and 10 Ceremonies to be Streamed Live via Facebook*

Can't make it to Ogden or Promontory for the big events May 9 and 10? That's OK, we've got you covered.

Union Pacific will be streaming both ceremonies live via the UP Facebook page, located at http://www.facebook.com/unionpacific. If you haven't already "liked" our Facebook page, do it today. You'll be notified as soon as the cameras start rolling.

We'll be including schedules for the May 9 and 10 events in future Steam Club emails.


*Limited Number of Tickets Available for 4014 and 844 Excursion*

Here's a head's up on a very special steam excursion opportunity.

As you know, steam locomotives No. 844 and No. 4014 will be in Ogden for Union Pacific's 150th anniversary celebration commemorating the completion of the transcontinental railroad. The locomotives will begin traveling together back to the Cheyenne Steam Shop Sunday, May 12.

A limited number of tickets will be sold by Spike 150 for a ride that day onboard Union Pacific's Heritage Fleet cars being pulled by Nos. 844 and 4014 between Ogden, Utah and Evanston, Wyoming. The trip, which includes a two-hour behind-the-scenes tour at Ogden Union Station, is a fundraiser for the Union Pacific Railroad Museum and Spike 150, a Utah initiative to commemorate the 150th anniversary.

Go to www.spike150.org on April 12 for more details. Tickets go on sale Monday, April 15.


*Experience the Union Pacific Rail Car*

The Experience the Union Pacific Rail Car is a brand new, multi-media walk-through exhibition that provides a glimpse at the past while telling the story of modern-day railroading. Through sound, images and interactive technology, rail fans will see how Union Pacific is building America in their communities and throughout the world.

You can tour the rail car at the following display dates. Admission is free!

Sacramento, Calif.

Friday, April 19 - Monday, April 22: 10 a.m - 4 p.m.
California State Railroad Museum, 125 I Street

Roseville, Calif.

Tuesday, April 23: 9 a.m - 3 p.m
Vernon & Atlantic St.

Sparks, Nev.

Wednesday, April 24 - Thursday, April 25: 9 a.m. - 3 p.m.
Union Pacific Sparks Yard Office, 1 South Pyramid Way

Ogden, Utah

Saturday, April 27: 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.
Monday, April 29 - Saturday, May 4: 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.
Monday, May 6 - Wednesday, May 8: 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.
Thursday, May 9: Noon - 3 p.m.
Friday, May 10 - Saturday, May 11: 10 a.m. - 8 p.m.
Ogden Union Station, 2501 Wall Street
Admission required April 27 through May 8; free admission May 9-11.

Rock Springs, Wyo.

Tuesday, May 14 - Wednesday, May 15: 9 a.m. – 3 p.m
501 N. Front Street




That's all for now. Before we go, here's a Steam Club Safety Tip: The average train overhangs the track by at least three feet – take extra precaution and stand back at least 25 feet from all railroad tracks.

Thanks, and be safe!


----------



## Scrapiron Scher

I think Union Pacific might be dropping the ball for railfans like myself. My wife and I made arrangements to be out in Ogden almost one year ago. Today, for the first time, I find out that there is an organization called Spike150.org selling tickets to the May 10 Sesquicentennial Celebration and it is *SOLD OUT !* WHAT? How in blazes was someone supposed to know about this? I have been trying to follow the restoration story of 4014 almost daily. I accessed the Steam Schedule of the 4014 and 844 as soon as it was put up. I am a member of the UP Steam Club getting e-mail notices and NO ONE ever mentioned Spike150.org selling tickets to anything.

I have already contacted Spike150.org organizers, UP Media, UP Corporate, and anyone I can get a hold of to be able to buy tickets. I am heartbroken. I never got a UP Steam Club update April 10. By today, tickets gone.


----------



## D&J Railroad

I never hoped to get anything up close to those machines, so I'll be out there, somewhere along a road, on my Harley to watch it go by.


----------



## mopac

Looks like some tickets go on sale April 15, 2019.

Limited Number of Tickets Available for 4014 and 844 Excursion

Here's a head's up on a very special steam excursion opportunity.

As you know, steam locomotives No. 844 and No. 4014 will be in Ogden for Union Pacific's 150th anniversary celebration commemorating the completion of the transcontinental railroad. The locomotives will begin traveling together back to the Cheyenne Steam Shop Sunday, May 12.

A limited number of tickets will be sold by Spike 150 for a ride that day onboard Union Pacific's Heritage Fleet cars being pulled by Nos. 844 and 4014 between Ogden, Utah and Evanston, Wyoming. The trip, which includes a two-hour behind-the-scenes tour at Ogden Union Station, is a fundraiser for the Union Pacific Railroad Museum and Spike 150, a Utah initiative to commemorate the 150th anniversary.

Go to www.spike150.org on April 12 for more details. Tickets go on sale Monday, April 15.


----------



## Fire21

*4014 about ready!*

This article is from our local county internet news release. 

World’s Largest Steam Locomotive To Depart From Cheyenne For 150th Anniversary Of Transcontinental Railroad

Kevin Knapp | Outliers News POSTED ON APRIL 23, 2019

Two historic steam locomotives, Big Boy No. 4014 and Living Legend No. 844, will depart Cheyenne soon for a recreation of the iconic photo taken May 10, 1869, when the last spike was tapped into place at Promontory Summit, Utah, creating America’s first transcontinental railroad.

The iconic steam locomotives will join together in a public display for the first time May 9in Ogden, Utah, during Union Pacific’s celebratory event marking the transcontinental railroad’s 150th anniversary. The original Union Pacific tracks near Promontory Summit were removed to support scrap metal projects during World War II.

“Completing the transcontinental railroad was a major feat that united America and laid the foundation for the country’s growth, economic progress, and improved the way of life,” said Scott Moore, Union Pacific senior vice president of corporate relations, in a press release. “The restored steam engines are rolling pieces of history that take us back in time as we celebrate this momentous anniversary. We’re excited to share No. 844 and No. 4014 with our communities, and invite generations to join us along the tour.”

According to Union Pacific’s website, Steam Locomotive No. 844 is the last steam locomotive built for Union Pacific Railroad, delivered in 1944. A high-speed passenger engine, it pulled such widely known trains as the Overland Limited, Los Angeles Limited, Portland Rose and Challenger.

No. 844 will leave Cheyenne Saturday, April 27, and make several brief whistle-stops in communities along its route, arriving in Ogden, Utah, on April 28. Hailed as Union Pacific’s “Living Legend,” the engine is widely known among railroad enthusiasts for its excursion runs, especially over Union Pacific’s fabled crossing of Sherman Hill between Cheyenne and Laramie. The Living Legend will be on display at Ogden Union Station through May 11.

Twenty-five Big Boy locomotives were built exclusively for Union Pacific Railroad, the first of which was delivered in 1941. The locomotives were 132-feet long and weighed 1.2 million pounds. Because of their great length, the frames of the Big Boys were “hinged,” or articulated, to allow them to negotiate curves. They are the largest steam locomotives ever made.

The Big Boy’s return follows more than two years of restoration. Of the eight still in existence, No. 4014 is the world’s only operating Big Boy locomotive. It will leave Cheyenne May4 following a 9:30 a.m. christening ceremony at the historic Cheyenne Depot.

A comprehensive tour schedule, including GPS location tracking information is available at https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/. Due to the dynamic nature of these operations, running times and scheduled stops are subject to change.

The 150th anniversary celebration will continue throughout the year as No. 4014 visits many states across the Union Pacific system.


----------



## Fire21

*UP Steam Club Update #6 - Apr. 24, 2019*

Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 6 - Apr. 24, 2019

The Union Pacific Steam Team is busy making final preparations for the May 4 christening of the Big Boy No. 4014 in Cheyenne, Wyoming. Final touches on its paint job are being applied and the last necessary tests are being conducted.

To ensure the Big Boy is ready for its big debut, No. 844's whistle-stop tour that was scheduled for this Saturday and Sunday, April 27-28, has been cancelled. Instead, No. 844 will double-head with No. 4014 from Cheyenne to Ogden on May 4 after the 9:30 a.m. MT christening ceremony.

This new schedule will give the UP Steam Team more time to complete final preparations for No. 4014. The latest tour schedule is available at UPSteam.com.

*May 9 Ceremonies to be Streamed Live via Facebook*

Can't make it to Ogden for the big event May 9? That's OK, we've got you covered.

Union Pacific will be streaming the May 9 ceremonies live via the UP Facebook page, located at http://www.facebook.com/unionpacific . If you haven't already "liked" our Facebook page, do it today. You'll be notified as soon as the cameras start rolling.

May 10 events taking place at Promontory will not be streamed live on UP's Facebook page, but will be available via other online outlets.

Thanks, and be safe!

Union Pacific Steam Club


----------



## bigdodgetrain

lets hope we hear the chuff of the 4014....


----------



## bigdodgetrain

"UP says the consist, as of today and subject to change, from front to back, is as follows: 

- No. 4014

- Water car Jim Adams (UPP 809)

- No. 844

- Water car Joe Jordan (UPP 814)

- A flag unit

- Tool car Art Lockman (UPP 6334)
- Boiler car Howard Fogg (UPP 209) 
- Baggage Car Lynn Nystrom (UPP 5714) 
- Power car 207
- Crew car Willie James 
- Crew car Omaha 
- Dome lounge City of San Francisco 
- Diner Overland 
- Observation Idaho"


from Trains NewsWire today:


----------



## bigdodgetrain

Bigboy whistle 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwyAspOHBVX/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=152js30uzca4l


----------



## Viperjim1

*When the whistle blows*

Man that just sound soooooooo goooooooodddddddd!


----------



## Scrapiron Scher

So . . . . . is the Big Boy going to pull anything on May 4th, or is it simply going to be pushed by #844 and a flag diesel while smoking up a storm?


----------



## bigdodgetrain

Scrapiron Scher said:


> So . . . . . is the Big Boy going to pull anything on May 4th, or is it simply going to be pushed by #844 and a flag diesel while smoking up a storm?


only time will tell!!


----------



## tjcruiser

It's great to see the 4014 progress. Nearly ready to run free!!!


----------



## ERIE610

*BIG BOY GETS HER VOICE BACK*

Just in case you are interested. I came across this YouTube video of the UP Big Boy 4014 getting her voice back. Enjoy.


----------



## HarborBelt1970

Thanks very much. I saw something like this a couple of days back but with no whistle test. It starts about 7:30 when the crew respond with applause but takes to about the 10:00 mark before you really hear the characteristic sound and 'round about 12:50 there's, er, Legacy quilling starting up. 

I have no idea of the mechanics of this but sounds like a lot of throat-clearing/tuning is called for! That seems to have been achieved by about 15:00 into the recording.


----------



## Guest

Fun to see this kind of progress. Thanks for the video.


----------



## superwarp1

Should be a interesting couple of weeks. Big Boy should be out for a test run this week, and leave for Utah next. Should be tones of live streaming and Youtube videos.


----------



## Bill Webb

Thank you for the video and for the lack of criticism that accompanies anything almost everything that is written on another forum about this topic.

Trainroomgary has done a nice job of posting what the UP steam program puts out. Others however have done their best to mess it up. Glad it is not that way here.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

deleted


----------



## ebtnut

I note that there still seems to be some work to be done - the main rods are not yet mounted on the drivers, and one of the steam pipes still has bare insulation showing.


----------



## mopac

And no cab numbers yet.


----------



## Scrapiron Scher

Can someone who knows MUCH more than me tell me how the Big Boy is expected to run without a shakedown run? I DO NOT want a flame war here, I just don't understand. I will be out there in six days and, for the life of me, I don't understand how a restored 75 year old locomotive will run without problems unless it is tested on the rails. 

Is it that the restoration is taking much longer than expected?
Are they missing parts?
Is there a surprise we cannot imagine?
Am I just ignorant?
What?

Scrappy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I know this is the obvious answer, but why not wait a few days and you'll have your answer? Either the wheels will fall off, the boiler will explode, or we'll see it under steam and running.


----------



## ebtnut

I've been impressed by the amount of control UP has exercised over news on the rebuild. We basically only know what they have told us or shown us via video. We may only know that she's turned a wheel on her own when UP puts her on the road, presumably this weekend. As I noted above, at the time the video of the whistle was done she did not have her main rods installed. Presumably this was to keep any possible accidental scoring of the cylinders without lube while moving her around the shop area. But yeah, I would expect that they would at least get her moving around the shop under her own power before sending her to Utah.


----------



## Dennis461

When I was "_Working on the railroad_".
Most MU cars we repaired got a test run on night shift when track time was available. Minor things light headlight replacement or electric door repairs did not qualify for a test run. But more important things like brake valve replacement speed control electronics demanded a test run before being put back into regular service.

So yes, I'm willing to bet there is some test run on the schedule.
I'm also willing to bet some repairmen already have there friends and relatives alerted to the event.

Overall, I am still amazed at the size of these locomotives. Saw one when Steamtown was in Vermont.

Gunrunner, why would the wheels fall off, what have you heard, now I'm getting worried


----------



## mopac

You can bet there has already been a shake down run. Maybe at 4 am in the morning and
just not announced.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

if any of you are following the up steam page on facebook you would know that when the whistle was blown and when it was outside there were other people taking videos and posting them. so unless these people dropped of the face of the earth we should see something soon.


----------



## Scrapiron Scher

I'm going to do what Gunrunnerjohn suggests even though I am anxious to get some news. As John says, either way I'll be out there doing photography and reporting on what I learn.

Scrappy


----------



## ebtnut

There's a new youtube video circulating that shows the loco backing out of shop. Says it was shot the evening of April 30.


----------



## HarborBelt1970

ebtnut said:


> There's a new youtube video circulating that shows the loco backing out of shop. Says it was shot the evening of April 30.


Is this the one you mean? Why, it works and sounds just like my VL version. Uncanny. (It’s on the right side in the video).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

At least we know they got the VL-BB whistle correct.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

Laramie depot camera

https://www.laramiedepot.org/webcam


----------



## bigdodgetrain

Lionel got the VL bigbog whistle correct because when it was in Pomona Ca the whistle was hooked up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Great, I had shortcuts to those on my desktop, but they say it's unavailable! These work, so I don't know what happened to my links.


----------



## Fire21

*UP Steam Club Update, 5/3/19*

*Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 7 - May 3, 2019*

If you don't already know by now, the Big Boy No. 4014 left the Union Pacific Steam Shop on its own power May 1, and has been undergoing last-minute road testing before its big christening event at 9:30 a.m. MT May 4. After the champagne bottle breaks, No. 4014 and the Living Legend No. 844 will double-head on a short whistle-stop tour to Ogden, Utah, where they'll meet nose-to-nose during Union Pacific's Golden Spike celebration at 10 a.m. MT May 9.


*Safety Reminder*

Now is a good time to remind you of the importance of safety when trackside.

Remember, the average train overhangs the track by at least three feet and wider loads can extend even further from the tracks. It is imperative that you stand back at least 25 feet or more from the tracks to avoid debris and steam or being hit by the train itself.

*Some more safety reminders:*

Trains can't stop quickly to avoid people or vehicles on the tracks.
Railroad tracks, trestles, yards and right-of-way are private property – please do not trespass.
Never assume tracks are abandoned or inactive – ALWAYS expect a train and assume tracks are active.
Look both ways when approaching railroad crossings, and stop for trains. A train's distance from you -- and its speed -- can be deceiving.
Look twice at crossings with multiple tracks. Two tracks may mean two trains, so make sure all tracks are clear before crossing each rail line.
Avoid distractions including loud music, texting and talking on cell phones. Look up and listen for train horns.
When taking photos or video, be mindful of your surroundings. Make sure you're in a safe place or have someone "spot" you while you're looking through your camera's viewfinder. What you don't see could hurt you.


*Inside Track and Celebration Page*

Yesterday we published an Inside Track story at UP.com that highlights all the upcoming #Transcon150 celebration activities including the No. 4014 christening, the May 9 Ogden celebration and the Utah Spike 150 events. Read it here.

We also published a #Transcon150 Celebration page that includes the May 9 Celebration program and a list of handy links to pages with #Transcon150 event information. Read it here.


*#Transcon150*

Will you be at any of the Transcontinental Railroad celebrations? Share your photos and memories with those who won't by adding #Transcon150 to your photos and stories posted on Twitter, Instagram and Facebook.


*May 9 Ceremonies to be Streamed Live via Facebook*

Can't make it to Ogden for the big events May 9? That's OK, we've got you covered.

Union Pacific will be streaming May 9 ceremonies live via the UP Facebook page, located at http://www.facebook.com/unionpacific . If you haven't already "liked" our Facebook page, do it today. You'll be notified as soon as the cameras start rolling.

May 10 events taking place at Promontory will not be streamed live on UP's Facebook page, but will be available via other online outlets.


*Tracking The Big Boy and Living Legend*

We've made it easy for you to know where the pride of Union Pacific's steam program is located at all times.

Our Steam Locomotive Tracking map traces our steam locomotives' location. The location is continuously updated when the train is on the move.

You can also track the steam giants via the UP Steam Twitter page at http://twitter.com/up_steam. The account tweets the train's location as it changes.

You can find both the map and Twitter feed, along with steam schedule information at upsteam.com.

That's all for now. Be safe, and we'll see you trackside,

Thanks, and be safe!

Union Pacific Steam Club


----------



## flyboy2610

It... is... _alive!_


----------



## mopac

Now that the rebuild is done it does not seem like it took that long. It is just too cool that a Big Boy is running again. Thanks for posting this and thanks to UP for the rebuild. My
life might be complete now.


I have been a Big Boy fan for many years. I have 3 HO Big Boys. 4005, 4007, and 4014 (coal fueled). 4006 is maybe 2 miles
from where I live.


----------



## Fire21

Thanks for posting that video. I wonder what the railroads did before they had diesels for backup? What?? You mean they ran steamers WITHOUT backup power? You mean they trusted them?


----------



## ERIE610

*NOT JUST A BACKUP*

The Diesel is has more uses than just as a mere backup role. There is Dynamic Braking on a Hilly Route. Modern communication & gauging systems. As a backup Diesel it may lend extra power when needed for the afore mentioned Hilly Routes. This saves on fuel & WATER that the Steamer has to carry. The water supply system infrastructure for Steam locomotives has long disappeared on the major railroads. #5 Bunker fuel is not readily available either. I have seen the UP 844 & UP3985 when they visit Kansas City's Union Station. Water probably comes from a fire hydrant at Union Station and the Bunker Oil comes from a tanker truck driven onto the Union Station grounds. Oh yes there maybe Federal Regulations involved as well as insurance requirements. 


LATER


----------



## Fire21

*Readying for Big Boy at Evanston*

Sad to see the deterioration of all those hiostorical places, but GR8 to see the restoration of the roundhouse!!

YES...restore that 0-6-0!!!


----------



## bigdodgetrain

another site is reporting that they ran the big boy at 35 mph with the diesel in full dynamic break mod.

this video has nothing to do with that comment

UP video


----------



## Patrick1544

Great video clips. Amazing American Technology !


----------



## Fire21

There are UP tracks that come to some of the coal mines in my county. 4014 was designed to haul goods, not people! I want them to bring her up here and pull a load of coal to feed the nation with electricity! What a great use of the Big Boy that would be!!


----------



## ebtnut

Well, I wouldn't put it past UP to do a publicity run of the Big Boy with a load of Powder River coal. On the other hand, they converted her to run with oil, which kind of blunts the point.


----------



## tjcruiser

Fabulous!!!


----------



## bigdodgetrain

can't say how this came about but everyone living between Cheyenne and St Louis mo get ready, the big boy might be coming your way soon.


----------



## mopac

I am in St Louis and I am ready. I will try to stay up with 4014's schedule. I will be at the tracks to meet 4014. I have seen 844 and 3985 in St Louis. I believe 4014 will make here.


----------



## ERIE610

*UP 4014*

Kansas City's Union Station has hosted the 844 & 3985 several times over the years. I hope the 4014 makes a pitstop on her way to St. Louis. KC is a big RR town for UP, BNSF & KCS. So I imagine she will.


LATER


----------



## Shdwdrgn

So I heard some interesting tidbits at our train club meeting last night...

First off, that 4014 had dropped an axle (first driver of the second engine) but they got it fixed and should be underway again shortly. I heard they pulled off on a siding that had no business holding this monster, but hopefully there was no damage to the rails.

Also, because of the enormous amount of power that 4014 generates and the short length of cars they are pulling behind it, they have actually been running 844 in dynamic braking most of the time to help keep the speed down.

They are heavily over-lubricating everything during the break-in process so it's dripping oil everywhere, and there are some apparent steam leaks in several places. Sounds like they'll have a bit of maintenance to do once they get back home this weekend.

Also they have registered waivers for some 12,000 miles of travel this year, so it sounds like there are big plans to take this baby out and show it off!

Sorry if any of my details are off, just trying to remember what was said. A lot more knowledgeable folks than myself have been talking up a storm about this, and I'm doing my best to keep up.


----------



## Fire21

As I understand dynamic braking, electricity is generated by the traction motors of diesel electrics when in dynamic mode. That power is dissipated in the form of heat by grids of coils.

Unless 844 has been modified somehow to generate electricity, I don't see how they could run it in dynamic. And since all locos have throttles, why would they need to worry about controlling speed?


----------



## Shdwdrgn

My understanding is that they are using the pressure in the boiler to create drag? There was actually a discussion about the electrical generation, apparently there is a special car being pulled (it has a hump in the roof) that is generating electricity for the train.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

not according to ed that is what the diesel is for.

and as other have said elsewhere steam engines will de-rail due to any number of issues. an engineer on the 765 de-railed her through no fault on anyone.

imo, the 4014 will go east to st louis mo stopping along the way sometime early summer.


----------



## mopac

Oh boy, she's/he's coming to St Louis. I will be track side to greet her/him. I live maybe 1/2 miles from the UP tracks.
I live about 15 miles west of st louis so it will have to come by here to get to ST Louis.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

don't know what happened either 

oh well


----------



## mopac

Not sure what happened to your link but it takes me to a post about lionel service dept. moving.


----------



## HarborBelt1970

mopac said:


> Not sure what happened to your link but it takes me to a post about lionel service dept. moving.


I thought that was about them moving fast (not)!


----------



## Fire21

*I got shot down!!*

On May 5 on page 10 of this post, I posted:

"There are UP tracks that come to some of the coal mines in my county. 4014 was designed to haul goods, not people! I want them to bring her up here and pull a load of coal to feed the nation with electricity! What a great use of the Big Boy that would be!"

I sent letters to the CEO and CAO of UP suggesting that they bring 4014 up here and haul a load. Yesterday I got a reply. After lots of words explaining UP and their mission, Mr. Scott Moore, the Chief Administrative Officer of UP, stated, "We work diligently to provide an excellent customer experience, providing them with the most reliable and efficient service product we can. That means diesel-driven coal trains with dependable cycle times."

Apparently in this day and age steam isn't dependable. We know steam isn't as efficient as diesel, but sometimes the notoriety of an event would likely outweigh the costs.

Anyway, we tried. They couldn't say yes if we hadn't asked.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, for one thing, they don't have the facilities to properly service them I suspect, most of the water towers are gone.


----------



## ERIE610

*4014 SIZE PROBLEMS*

A couple of other factors to consider is 1. The track to the coal field may not be up to par to handle the weight concentration of the Big Boy. Even though the coal hoppers are heavy the weight is spread out more evenly. 2. There is probably not a way to turn the Big Boy around or if there was a wye available it would probably not accommodate the length of the Big Boy or incorrect track curvature of the wye . A turn table to accommodate a Big Boy. Uh Probably not in the picture. Diesels just do a run around of the consist to put them at the headend. A Steamer has to be turned or backed in to look "CORRECT".


JUST SOME RANDOM THOUGHTS HERE.


----------

